# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  World Cup in SE Asia?!?

## South East Asia

Hi guys, 


Any ideas if I will be able to watch the World cup games easily enough in Thialand, Laos and Vietnam while I'm travelling???

Thanks for your help!

----------

